# Angelshops in Köln und Umgebung



## Another_Sky (14. April 2007)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe dieses Forum bereits nach Tips für gescheite Angelshops in Köln und Umgebung gesucht. Leider habe ich nicht das gefunden, was ich mir erhofft habe.

Deshalb meine Frage an euch: Wer kann mir einen Angelladen in Köln und Umgebung empfehlen?

Da ich wieder mit der Angellei anfangen will, benötige ich erstmal eine Art Grundausrüstung. Bei der Anschaffung der Ausrüstung will ich nur ungern übers Ohr gehauen werden. Leider fehlt mir das nötige Know How, um zu erkennen was gescheit ist und was nichts taugt.

Vielen Dank, ein sonniges We und Petri Heil.

Torsten


----------



## mauser (14. April 2007)

*AW: Angelshops in Köln und Umgebung*

Hi, 
der beste Angelladen in der Umgebung von Köln ist in Frechen.
Gebr. Bode GmbH Ernst-Heinrich-Geist-Str. 10, 
50226 Frechen. 
Ich komme extra öfter aus M´Gladbach dahin.
MfG Mauser#h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. April 2007)

*AW: Angelshops in Köln und Umgebung*



mauser schrieb:


> Hi,
> der *beste* Angelladen in der Umgebung von Köln...


Naja, sagen wir zumindest der größte Angelladen ist Bode... ob´s der Beste ist muss schon jeder für sich beurteilen.  

Alternativen:
Gees - Buttermarkt 7, Köln-Innenstadt, direkt am Rhein (hervorragendes Fliegenfischerequipment)
Zimmermann - Erftstadt-Köttingen, 20min von Köln aus (Karpfenspezialist)


----------



## KölnerAngler (14. April 2007)

*AW: Angelshops in Köln und Umgebung*



mauser schrieb:


> Hi,
> der beste Angelladen in der Umgebung von Köln ist in Frechen.
> Gebr. Bode GmbH Ernst-Heinrich-Geist-Str. 10,
> 50226 Frechen.
> ...


 
Da kann ich Dir 
Wolfgangs Angelladen,
Fettenweg 2
Köln- Bocklemünd
empfehlen, gute Geräteausswahl,angemessene Preise und vor allem eine Topberatung die nicht nur reines Verkaufen ausgelegt ist wie in grossen Angelmärkten.

Auch gut ist Angelsport Rosenblatt in Dellbrück auf der Bergisch Gladbacher Strasse.

Grüsse

KölnerAngler


----------



## Another_Sky (14. April 2007)

*AW: Angelshops in Köln und Umgebung*

Wow, ich bin beeindruckt. Gerade mal vor 15 Minuten den Eintrag hier gemacht und schon so viele Antworten!

Vielen Dank!!!

Wolfgangs Angelladen? Sieht man den nicht von der Venloer Strasse aus?? Ist ein weißes Gebäude mit grüner Beschilderung, oder?!


----------



## KölnerAngler (14. April 2007)

*AW: Angelshops in Köln und Umgebung*



Another_Sky schrieb:


> Wow, ich bin beeindruckt. Gerade mal vor 15 Minuten den Eintrag hier gemacht und schon so viele Antworten!
> 
> Vielen Dank!!!
> 
> Wolfgangs Angelladen? Sieht man den nicht von der Venloer Strasse aus?? Ist ein weißes Gebäude mit grüner Beschilderung, oder?!


 
Richtig, genau der!! 

Grüsse 

KölnerAngler


----------



## Another_Sky (14. April 2007)

*AW: Angelshops in Köln und Umgebung*

So, ich war eben dort gewesen...

Ich muss sagen, es scheint ein gut sortierter Laden zu sein. Allerdings habe ich mich erstmal umgeschaut und blöde Fragen gestellt...

Auf meine Frage hin, welche Möglichkeiten es gibt einen Fischereischein zu machen, gab Wolfgang mir einen Zettel. Dort kann ich an 3 Tagen einen Vorbereitungskurs für 70,-€ machen. Was mich wundert ist die Tatsache, dass diese Kurse in Gaststätten stattfinden.... Ist das üblich?? 

Wer von euch hat Erfahrungen mit solchen Kursen in Köln oder kann mir ggfs. andere Möglichkeiten empfehlen??

Vielen dank und Gruß

Torsten


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. April 2007)

*AW: Angelshops in Köln und Umgebung*

Das ist völlig normal mit den Gaststätten... ist halt ein freiwilliger Vorbereitungskurs.


----------



## Another_Sky (14. April 2007)

*AW: Angelshops in Köln und Umgebung*

Ok, gut zu wissen.

Ich bin ja ehrlich gesagt ein wenig unentschlossen. Wahrscheinlich, weil ich mich mit dem Thema bisher nicht genug beschäftigt habe...

Nach dem Kurs kommt die Prüfung vor der unteren Fischereibehörde und dann kann ich quasi "loslegen"? Sehe ich das richtig?

Sorry für diese banalen Fragen. Die Info könnte ich mir ja auch eigentlich aus Google raussuchen aber ich bin mir nicht so sicher ob ich dann auch die korrekten Infos habe. Deshalb müsst ihr dran glauben


----------



## Der Troll (14. April 2007)

*AW: Angelshops in Köln und Umgebung*



Another_Sky schrieb:


> Ok, gut zu wissen.
> 
> Ich bin ja ehrlich gesagt ein wenig unentschlossen. Wahrscheinlich, weil ich mich mit dem Thema bisher nicht genug beschäftigt habe...
> 
> ...



Ja ist richtig so. 
Musst halt nur einen Verein mit Gewässer haben, oder einen Berechtigungsschein für ein bestimmtes Gewässer, wie z.B. Rhein, Wupper, Dhünn, Sülz, Erft usw.
Fischereierlaubnisschein heißt nicht, jetzt gehe ich einfach los und angele.


----------



## Another_Sky (14. April 2007)

*AW: Angelshops in Köln und Umgebung*

Gut, ich denke das würde dann in dem Vorbereitungskurs unter "rechtliche Grundlagen" fallen 

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Another_Sky (16. April 2007)

*AW: Angelshops in Köln und Umgebung*

Tach zusammen,

tja, es wird in der Tat ernst. Heute habe ich mich für einen Vorbereitungskurs angemeldet. das sind drei Sonntags und als Bonus gibt es noch 3 "Lehrgänge" Fishen für Anfänger *lol. Da wird einem, laut Wolfgang, die Theorie in der Praxis gezeigt.

Dann werde ich ja bald hoffentlich den Schein in den Händen halten und kann mich an den See setzen und das Angeln genießen.

Leutz, ich freu mcih da richtig drauf!

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Kxxxxx (16. April 2007)

*AW: Angelshops in Köln und Umgebung*



Another_Sky schrieb:


> Ok, gut zu wissen.
> 
> Ich bin ja ehrlich gesagt ein wenig unentschlossen. Wahrscheinlich, weil ich mich mit dem Thema bisher nicht genug beschäftigt habe...
> 
> ...


 
Du benötigst auch noch die 5-Jahresgenehmigung. Die bekommst du in deiner Stadt/Kommunalverwaltung bzw. in den Bürgerbüros. Nach bestandener Prüfung rückst du mit deinem Personalausweis, dem amtlichen Prüfungszeugnis und 2 Passbilder im Bürgerbüro ein. Ich glaube das teil kostet 20 €. Ich bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Du bekommst dann sofort oder nach einigen Tagen die 5-jahresgenehmigung. Ist also alles ganz einfach in Deutschland geregelt.  Diese ist wiederum Voraussetzung dafür, dass du z.B. eine Rheinkarte kaufen kannst. Wenn du einem Angelverein beitrittst, kann es sein, dass dieser das Prüfungszeugnis genügen lässt. Man sollte sich aber dennoch eine 5-Jahresgenehmigung besorgen, für den Fall, dass man mal woanders angeln will.


----------



## Another_Sky (16. April 2007)

*AW: Angelshops in Köln und Umgebung*

Hallo Kolja,

Danke für deine Info!!

Ich hoffe, dass man die Teilnehmer des Kurses auch auf solche Dinge aufmerksam macht...

So wie sich das anhört, habe ich dann 5 Jahre Ruhe und muss den SChein danach verlängern lassen. Wäre zumindest logisch, oder!?


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. April 2007)

*AW: Angelshops in Köln und Umgebung*

Leverkusen:

ASE Eigen http://www.angelshop-eigen.de/

Tims Angelwelt http://www.tims-angelwelt.de/

Beide top, Beratung und Auswahl sehr gut.

Gladbach:
*ANGELGERÄTE WICHTERICH BENSBERG*
EICHELSTR. 25
                                               51429 BERGISCH GLADBACH

Haben sogar Köfis, leider ist die Rollenauswahl nicht mein Fall

EDIT: 5 Jahresfischreischein kostet 30 EUR in Leverkusen, hb den grad verlängert. Kann sein das man den Schein bereits bei der Prüfung bekommt, kommt ganz auf die Behörde an, mußt halt Paßbild bei haben. In Leverkusen geht das.


----------



## dominik1995 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Angelshops in Köln und Umgebung*

ehmm ich habe mich hier jetzt angemeldet weil mein neues hobby angeln ist 
ich wohne in köln und ich wollte mal fragen wie ich zu einem guten angelshop komme mit bahn und bus 
wäre nett wenn ihr mir den weg beschreibt oder mir die strasse und hausnummer sagt wo der shop ist


----------



## chester (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angelshops in Köln und Umgebung*

Ich hole diesen ollen Fred mal hoch. Ich suche eine Angelladen in und um Köln, insbesondere einen, der a) Feeder und Matchzubehör hat und einen, der Karpfenanglern alles bietet, was sie so brauchen. Ich war schon bei FP in Mühlheim, Bode in Frechen und Wolfgangs Angelladen. 

FP is halt FP, bei Bode haben sie von allem etwas und Wolfgangs Laden hat weder das eine noch das andere. 

Ich möchte nicht immer bis nach Unna, Kamen bzw Castrop fahren.


----------

